# Mighty Hammer Down (now FREE)



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

My name is David J. Guyton, author of _Mighty Hammer Down_. It's fantasy, with a kind of ancient Roman feel to it. It has some political undertones...so if you like Terry Goodkind I think you will like it. The Kindle version is now FREE at Amazon. There is a paperback version available too.

*<Click here for the Amazon sales page.>*

The small flames of the old magic roar to mighty infernos; burning some and lighting the way for others. Great beasts now walk the earth again, and the gods themselves have come down to influence the world of man once more. But the new god of war is not interested in their agenda, and instead joins the battle on the Vindyri planes. He fights with all his might for the freedom of mankind, struggling to bring light to the coming darkness.

_(Updated with KindleBoards links - Admin.)_


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

The book looks interesting, I just purchased it


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad you posted it, welcome to Kindleboards.com   I've ordered it too


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hi and welcome aboard *


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. I look forward to getting to know you all. Please let me know what you think of the book!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds very interesting... I just downloaded the sample.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey by the way everyone...

I am not sure how much of the book you can read when you download the sample from Amazon, but you can read 30% of the whole book for free at Google Book Search if you want to give it a test drive before downloading it to your Kindle.

Click this link:
http://books.google.com/books?id=Q3JMoVIogYkC&printsec=frontcover&dq=mighty+hammer+down


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome David, glad you are here! I am going to check out your book. Thanks for posting.

Linda


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting, sampling now!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I'd love to hear your thoughts on anything you have read so far!

Also, I am going to do one of these Book Klubs on this forum too. I don't know the date yet....I was told it would be sometime in late summer.


-----On a side note, the map is not included in the Kindle version, so if you want to see it, go to my website www.davidjguyton.com and click MAP at the top of the screen. (can't provide a direct link because it's a Flash site)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear you will be leading a book klub on your book David!

Linda


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

We have it as well.  Hubby and I are looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi David - nice to have you here!  I have added you to my wish list as well.  

I'll be so glad to get my Christmas credit card paid so I can get some of these books!  

I am finding some of my favorite authors are the ones who join the board  Yee Ha!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

*I have lowered the price on the Kindle version of Mighty Hammer Down  to $.99. This sale will end March 1st, or until 50 copies are sold.* *After this I will be raising the price to $5.99*

See previous posts for synopsis, etc.

There's also *FREE* stuff included! See my signature below for details.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

David J. Guyton said:


> *I have lowered the price on the Kindle version of Mighty Hammer Down  to $.99. This sale will end March 1st, or until 50 copies are sold.* *After this I will be raising the price to $5.99*


Oooh. I just bought it. I can't resist a good deal!! Thanks David. And I love Goodkind, so I am looking forward to your book!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have lowered the price on the Kindle version of Mighty Hammer Down to $.99. This sale will end March 1st, or until 50 copies are sold. After this I will be raising the price to $5.99

Thanks for the great price David.I cannot resist a good deal either. I just ordered the book.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Also, I am going to do one of these Book Klubs on this forum too. I don't know the date yet....I was told it would be sometime in late summer.

I happy to hear that you will do a Book Klub welcome aboard.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Anne said:


> Also, I am going to do one of these Book Klubs on this forum too. I don't know the date yet....I was told it would be sometime in late summer.
> 
> I happy to hear that you will do a Book Klub welcome aboard.


What book?


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the sale price! I really hope you like it.

Bambi,
The book I will be doing the Book Klub on is Mighty Hammer Down. I only have one book, but I have two more in the works as we speak.

*EVERYONE,
If you'd like to hear a chapter in audio "Book on Tape" format, click here!*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mycmmvak4jz

The download is totally free, and a fun way to see if you'll like the story. When you buy a book in paperback or on Kindle, you get the first three chapters in audio, a companion ebook, chapter 1 of book 2, two high-resolution desktop backgrounds.....and MORE.....all totally FREE. Nothing to sign up for, no catch...I don't even want your email address. All I want is for people to be excited about my book.

By the way, _Mighty Hammer Down _ hit a sales rating of 797 today. That means it's currently outselling about 239,000 books! Thanks to all of you who have purchased it!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

David J. Guyton said:


> Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the sale price! I really hope you like it.
> 
> Bambi,
> The book I will be doing the Book Klub on is Mighty Hammer Down. I only have one book, but I have two more in the works as we speak.


That's great David.

I was kinda curious what book Anne would be showcasing in her book klub. One of her own?


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey everyone

I just wanted to thank all of you who have bought my book. Two days ago my Kindle sales ranking on amazon soared to *#797*, and today it was at *#954*.

*That means it is outselling about 239,000 books!*

I am really grateful and just wanted you all to know it. Thanks again.

David


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotta love those bargains!!  Thanks, David!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

David J. Guyton said:


> Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the sale price! I really hope you like it.


I just bought it too ... looks good.... thanks


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Great! Glad you guys picked it up. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to share the latest review of _Mighty Hammer Down _ on amazon.com. I'm so flattered by it!

*A Stunningly Powerful Fantasy Epic, February 24, 2009 * 

By The Dark Lord

(Five stars)

Fantasy readers everywhere should rejoice. Author David J. Guyton has written a powerhouse of a book in Mighty Hammer Down. Here is a fantasy book that is as impressively original as it is a literary tour de force.

I am an avid fan of fantasy fiction and have read my share of fantasy epics. However, rarely does a fantasy book surpass the trappings of the genre and approach the realm of literature. Mighty Hammer Down is a masterfully told story that resonates with its reader long after the final page has been turned.

Although boasting breathtaking battles, sweeping drama, light romance, and glorious prose, the strength of Mighty Hammer Down lies in its honest exploration of one man's soul as he copes with the truth of his existence in the midst of a world caught up in the frenzy of war and constant political upheaval.

Rommus Tirinius has spent the past several years of his life in stark contemplation of the meaninglessness of his existence. Everyone shuns him, forcing him to live the life of a recluse. But unknown to Rommus, he has become the target of a clandestine sect of evil mages who have uncovered the secret of his bloodline and plan to use him as the central tool in their plot to usurp control of the Medoran Empire. This seemingly innocuous event explodes into a major conflict drawing many opposing nations against each other with Rommus in the center of it all. Things only get more intense when the true nature of Rommus puts him at odds with the all-powerful gods.

I won't give away what happens in the story. But I encourage all fantasy fans to grab themselves a copy of Mighty Hammer Down and prepare to be swept up into a climactic tale featuring spellbinding magic, swashbuckling heroes, warring gods, feuding armies, ancient horrors, and a dose of political intrigue thrown in for good measure. Mighty Hammer Down is a roaring success. Bring on the sequel!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm about half way through this book, and I don't do very good reviews, but will try when I finish it - probably in the wee hours of the night tonight  

It is very good, a 5 star, as entertaining to read as our other authors on the KBs that I think are so terrific!  Al, Jeff now David - keep on writing guys. oh yes, Mike (he kept me up until 2 am to finish! reading that is)

Put this at the top of your TBRs!!!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Anju said:


> I'm about half way through this book, and I don't do very good reviews, but will try when I finish it - probably in the wee hours of the night tonight
> 
> It is very good, a 5 star, as entertaining to read as our other authors on the KBs that I think are so terrific! Al, Jeff now David - keep on writing guys. oh yes, Mike (he kept me up until 2 am to finish! reading that is)
> 
> Put this at the top of your TBRs!!!


Anju,
You are too kind! I am so glad you like it and I would be honored and thrilled to have a review from you!

Thank you so much


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Anju, or anyone else who has my book...

Is the formatting ok? I don't have a Kindle yet so I can't check it. I hope it's readable.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

David J. Guyton said:


> Hey Anju, or anyone else who has my book...
> 
> Is the formatting ok? I don't have a Kindle yet so I can't check it. I hope it's readable.


From what I can recall, the formatting is good.

The only thing I noticed is that the first line of a paragraph has a really long indent, but it's not bad by any means.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am making notations - will send a pm


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

I just bought it and look forward to reading it. However, when going to your site and entering the upc code, when you choose the companion ebook it brings you to a mediafire page that says invalid link.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Benjamin,

Sorry about that. Apparently they didn't like me direct linking. I have fixed the links now so you should be able to download with no problem.

Hit refresh in your browser or open a new browser window so that you get the updated page.

And by the way, thanks for picking it up!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you, David. 

That worked : ) Cant wait to read it after all the reviews ive seen here and on amazon.


----------



## pipes676 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have not been this engrosed in a book for quite some time.  I would put it on the same level as Terry Goodkind's Sword of truth series.  Just an amazing read.  Thank you for writing it and I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

*Pipes,*
Thank you so much, you are too kind. It's a tremendous honor to be compared to Goodkind. I'm so glad you enjoyed the book. Book two is in the works.

*To everyone who has read it*,
If you have a few minutes, please help me out by posting a quick review on Amazon.com. I would greatly appreciate it.

David


----------



## TalkFast (Dec 26, 2008)

David:

I am not trying to attack or insult you at all, but I bought your book because I am a fantasy fan and I had to stop reading just a few pages in. The story seemed interesting, but have you ever had this work edited by a professional editor? As much as I would love to be able to ignore the grammatical issues, I am one of those people who just can't get past glaring usage problems. I know you are really working hard to promote your book, but I think you might need to have someone look over your manuscript and correct some of the more obvious issues, most importantly your use of personal pronouns. Also, the sentence that begins with "The soldier lied there on the floor..." should actually be "The soldier lay there on the floor..." 

I hope you will take this in the spirit offered. I am really not trying to be mean, I just know that if you want to be taken seriously as an author, you will have a better chance of it with a professionally edited, grammatically correct manuscript.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Lay was changed to lied by the editor. She claimed lay was only fitting during dialogue, since all narration is always in the past tense. I didn't think it sounded right either, but it is what it is.

If it's not for you then I apologize. I will happily refund your money. I don't want anyone unsatisfied with their purchase. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Latest review for _Mighty Hammer Down_

By Dale Skutt

(Five stars)

I came across this book purely by accident, yet I found myself intrigued by the samples posted on the author's myspace page. I may have purchased it as an impulse buy, but when I finished, my only regret was that book 2 was not yet available.

Guyton is an excellent writer whose style walks the fine line where elegance meets readability perfectly. His protagonists are complex and worth caring about, and I always appreciate a story in which the antagonists are given the opportunity to present their case for moral superiority, no matter how flawed, rather than simply being "the bad guys." And while the story is meant to present a philosophical argument, the author avoids Ayn Rand Syndrome, smoothly integrating his points into conversations that feel perfectly natural. Even readers that disagree fundamentally with the author should appreciate his well-presented case; if only the talking heads on tv could argue with the same finesse and cordiality.

The book is more sword than scorcery, with its focus on character building rather than world building. It is a must-have for fans of low-magic fantasy (such as Goodkind), but I would recommend it to anyone who simply wants to read a great novel. Even though my preferred Terry is Pratchett, I consider Mighty Hammer Down to be among my favorite novels and eagerly await the sequel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice review, David. I just bumped it up a few notches on my TBR pile. Now that I have finished _In Her Name_, I need another SF/Fantasy book to fill the void, and I think Mighty Hammer Down will do that.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Just downloaded Mighty Hammer Down and looking forward to it.  I don't read a lot of fantasy, but nobody's steered me wrong yet and this sounds good!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> Just downloaded Mighty Hammer Down and looking forward to it. I don't read a lot of fantasy, but nobody's steered me wrong yet and this sounds good!


Sherlock,

Great, I hope you enjoy it! I find that a lot of fantasy relies on magic to solve problems, and that turns me off too. I tried very hard not to do that in my book. I can understand why some people don't care for fantasy, but give it a chance.

It's a book about life and finding one's purpose as much as it's about fantasy.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

For those of you interested, I started the sequel to MHD last night. I will keep you posted on progress periodically.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

*Hi everyone,

To those of you who have read Mighty Hammer Down, I would like to ask a favor. I need reviews on amazon.com.

If you review my book, I will repay the favor by sending you a sneak peak of the sequel. I have three rough chapters done.

Your review doesn't have to be long, but it has to show that you read the book.  *

Thanks everyone

David
[email protected]


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I just purchased your book. I like Goodkind very much (Reading Chainfire right now, anxiously awaiting a Kindle version so I can quit lugging around the 2-ton books he puts out.) I am an aspiring writer myself in the fantasy and horror genres so I would absolutely love to see what someone a few steps ahead of me in the game has done. I look forward to the read.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> I just purchased your book. I like Goodkind very much (Reading Chainfire right now, anxiously awaiting a Kindle version so I can quit lugging around the 2-ton books he puts out.) I am an aspiring writer myself in the fantasy and horror genres so I would absolutely love to see what someone a few steps ahead of me in the game has done. I look forward to the read.


cjpatrick,

Thanks for picking up my book I hope you like it. If you're a fan of Goodkind, I am pretty sure you will. Goodkind is my favorite author, although I think the series could have been 2 or 3 books shorter. I am thinking mine will be something like 5-7. Book 2 is being written now and I started painting the cover yesterday.

I am glad to meet another aspiring author. If I can help you in any way, just say the word. In the meantime, you can check out the "Indie Army" thread I have made over at amazon. It's a thread for Independent authors to give their tips and tricks....since we have no publishers, agents or PR people to help us.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/fantasy/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdForum=FxRHP2KEWXI0H1&cdThread=Tx1RI325RAFWBW6&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Bump!

Actually, I want to know the date of the book club's discussion of MHD, so that I can join in.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I second that.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share a few new reviews with you:

(Five stars)
*PLEASE people, buy this book so we can get the next installment!*
By Sirreadsalot

WOW, what a book! Not really one to post on these things, but here I am. The writer is fluid and truly paints a picture with words. The story is VERY engaging, albeit slow to start, but really what good book doesn't start with a good foundation? I think it's safe to say that Mr. Guyton has a loyal fan in me. Can't wait for to read more about Rommus! Don't just sit there, buy a copy and read for yourself, then you'll be wanting the next installment of the Legend of Reason series as much as I do!

(Five stars)
*When will the sequel be out?*
By Ruth K. (Thanks Ruth!)

I just finished this book tonight, and I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised at how much I enjoyed it. This is a large book, which was daunting when I first started reading it. Now I wish there was more! Cliffhanger ending...so waiting (im)patiently for the next one to come out. I really liked several of the characters and the themes are very relevent in today's world. It is an original epic story, which can be hard to find these days!! 

(Five stars)
*Thoughts on Mighty Hammer Down*
By Harry M. Speake III "Trae Speake"

Great book. the author really captured the warrior ethos in more than one character. the writing was fluid; i read about 300 pages on one flight. the ideas stated in the book were applicable and i feel like the themes could be easily applied to today's world. can't wait to read the next one 

*Thanks to all of you who have reviewed so far! I hope everyone else is enjoying the book!*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Everyone who loves to read an intelligently written fantasy book ought to grab this book. Plenty of hours of sheer reading bliss for 99 cents awaits the lucky person that jumps on this deal. There aren't many fantasy books I'd personally recommend over this one.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, I bought this one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

I just finished Mighty Hammer Down by David J. Guyton. I thoughly enjoyed it and highly recommend it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

David,

Just want to let you know that I thoroughly enjoyed reading Mighty Hammer Down and anxiously await the sequel. Hope all is going well with it!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Been quite a while since this was bumped. Mighty Hammer Down has been reduced once again to just 99 cents!

If you like fantasy novels like Goodkind's Sword of Truth series, you will enjoy this book. Click the picture in my signature for the amazon link.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Book trailer for my novel Mighty Hammer Down. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

David--

Even though you are a really long time member, you haven't been been active with your book thread since we started giving people welcome letters, so here you go!

Welcome back to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book trailer!

(This welcome is just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Love the book trailer.  I'm sending my son a link, because this is definitely his type of book.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Amazon has dropped the price for Mighty Hammer Down to *FREE! *

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MIZOY6


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Just noticed the free offer. Clicked the link and I already own it!! Guess I need to read it now


----------

